# Renommer des fichiers en masse en ligne de commande



## S_a_c_h_a (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

 j'ai des fichiers dont le nom est de la forme :

jj-mm-aa - ma video.mov (par exemple 17-01-09 - mavideo.mov) 

que je veux renommer avec un nom de la forme :

aaaa-mm-jj - mavideo.mov (par exemple 2009-01-17 - mavideo.mov)

Je pense bien qu'il s'agit d'utiliser ls avec sed et mv mais je ne trouve pas la bonne expression régulière qui pourrait m'aider. 
Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci d'avance 
S.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Octobre 2009)

Si tu as du mal avec la ligne de commande, tu peux utiliser en attendant Name Mangler, sinon jettes toi sur tes pages de man, ou alors jette un oeil ici


----------

